# Yo Slingshots WBG Composite and yellow Bonus



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks Chris for this beautiful slingshot "my early B-Day present that arrived in time as I turn 30 this very moment" I'll let you know how it goes with bands very excited, also thank you so much for the little yellow bonus, ammo and bandsets thank you words cannot express my gratitude as I am truly greatful for your generosity.

Almost forgot this is a review.

WBG Warwood Composite with G10 and Aluminum Core
- Its dead accurate
- Fits like a glove 
- Pocketable carry everywhere 
- OTF tubes or bands. "Currently running 1842 tubes with 5/16th Steel.
- Subperb craftsmanship

5/5 Perfect!!!!

Yellow Poly WBG Slim for Tubes
- What can I say it's so lightweight I forget I'm carrying it 
- Same as WBG Composite in my eyes they're both PERFECT!!!

Great Buy 5/5


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Those are a fine couple o' slings there, Egg! Happy birthday, & tbanksnfor the review!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes, just starting my collection would like a Target Classic from Milbro next but till then I work with natural forks. 
Might do a giveaway, what better way of honing my skills all criticism welcome.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice revue and Chris is a top notch slingshot builder and nice guy

Happy Birthday 
Cheerio


----------

